# Can HCG levels "rebound"?



## Barefoot Farmer (Feb 13, 2004)

I posted about this in another thread, but I thought it might get more traffic here. I have had an incredible week, an emotional roller coaster like no other. For starters, DH and I have been TTC for 18+ months, the last 3 w/ clomid. Starting last Friday, after BDing, I had some bleeding -- highly unusual for me, but it was the first time with preseed so I thought something with the applicator. Spotting continued onto Saturday when I called my OB; now I was about CD10 so was calling to ask about whether ovulation would be interrupted by the spotting. She recommeneded a pregnancy test. I was like WHAT? How is that possible? Took HPT, and yup, preggers, but the overall thought was this was a potential m/c. We are now a week later, pregnancy confirmed by blood test, but my HCG level has dropped, from 35 to 32 (in 48 hrs). I'm going in for a 3rd blood test tomorrow. I asked my OB if it was possible for HCG to rebound, go up, and go on to a normal pregnancy, and she said yes. Has anyone else heard of this? Please give me your or a friend's story if it relates. DH and I are really hoping this little guy/gal hangs in there. Thanks for listening.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I have no answers for you, but I will be







for you


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

I wish I could say yes but quite honestly no I have not. Your levels should have double in 48 hours. Having them not only not double but actually drop is not a good sign. I am very sorry and I hope your situation will prove me wrong but I can't give you false hope on the subject. I'm kind of surprised your doctor even suggested it because if it does happen it is certainly so uncommon that it hardly seems worth offering the possibility to you.


----------



## Barefoot Farmer (Feb 13, 2004)

Wasabi, I certainly appreciate your honesty. It is certainly something I've been thinking, but as you can imagine, we will hold onto anything right about now. As for an update, my HCG levels did go up on the 3rd blood test -- to 37; so we have now gone from 35 to 32 to 37. . . . . certainly not the typical doubling every 48 hours. However, again, when I asked my OB today if there is a chance this is a v. early pregnancy and that these numbers could take off and this pregnancy could be normal, she said yes.







The current plan is for a blood test in another 48 hours and an ultrasound on Monday. If there is a smallest of chances that this could go well, please send me all your







vibes. If anyone has information, even information that is hard to hear, we would certainly appreciate it. I feel like I'm in the dark.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm sorry no info but I am sending you lots of baby vibes.


----------



## mama2zoe (Dec 2, 2004)

I also have never heard of HCG levels dropping then rebounding later- I hope this is the case for you. I wanted to throw this out there though... I had an ectopic pg and had very similar symptoms. I had what I thought was a normal period, however, about a week later I started bleeding again. I of course was completely confused so I called my ob and he wanted me to come in for a beta. I was totally shocked when it came back positive. I had a second beta 48 hours later and my numbers continued to increase, but only slightly (nowhere near doubling in 48 hours.) Then I had an ultrasound and they couldn't see anything in my uterus.

I'll spare you the rest of the story, and I certainly hope this isn't your situation, but I'm a bit surprised that your ob hasn't suspected one? They were on to mine almost immediately because of the bleeding and slowly increasing beta numbers. Big HUGS to you. It took us two years to conceive dd so I know where you're coming from. I hope this isn't your situation and that everything is as it should be.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Any update? I've been wondering what happened with you.


----------



## Barefoot Farmer (Feb 13, 2004)

Wasabi, thanks for your concern. Probably about a week into this whole mess, I began to experience pretty severe pain. My HCG levels were increasing, but certainly not doubling every 48 hrs. The decision was made that it was most likely ectopic (couldn't be confirmed by ultrasound) and I got methotrexate. I continue to get blood-drawn to watch my dropping HCG levels, now down to about 13. I did question by OB about the idea that HCG levels could rebound -- he said that in 20 years of his practice, he has had 1 pt that had a v. early pregnancy with slow rising HCG levels, and 9 months later she delivered a healthy baby. He remarked that since then he makes these decisions with caution (which I appreciate). With all that, we are trying to hold on to a sense of normalcy around here. Again, thanks for your concerned thoughts.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm sorry that it seems it was an ectopic but at least you didn't have a blown tube or major side effects from the methotrexate/ectopic. I certainly understand and agree with being cautious ie not ordering a D&C the second that second beta doesn't double but at the same time I'm afraid that he gave you false hope over what his own practice shows was extremely unlikely.







I wish you healing.


----------

